# First try at smoking salmon.



## silverhawx (May 21, 2010)

The two on the outside are Salt, Fresh Black Pepper corn and Garlic. The two on the inside have a Pesto coat on the top. No Brine.  Smoke for about 3 hours with Pecan in my New Braunfels SFB. Which was a first also.

The wife said I have to do it again and again and again.........
Really moist YUMMMMMY....

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c3...00519-2023.jpg


----------



## rdknb (May 21, 2010)

looks very good congrats


----------



## wingman (May 21, 2010)

Man that looks good!


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

That does look good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good job there.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 21, 2010)

Looks great!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Ya know Salmon is the candy of the gods. Great looking salmon.


----------



## richoso1 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on some good looking salmon. I like fish in a more natural state w/out the brine process. It's all good my friend.


----------



## graybeard (May 21, 2010)

I followed this recipe last week and smoked for 25 minutes and it was terrific. I'm thinking 3 hours has to be way to long.

http://steamykitchen.com/96-tropical-island-salmon.html 

beard


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

I think it depends on what you're looking for:

I would think 25 minutes is lightly cooking salmon, but not really smoking it. Great meal though.

Three hours could get a lot of smoke on Salmon---kinda Smoke/cooked. Great meal.

I like to smoke Salmon low & slow for maybe 6 to 8 hours. Great snack, but I wouldn't eat it for a meal.

Some cold smoke salmon for days. Again great snack, but not a good meal.

My 2 cents,
Bearcarver


----------



## hbark (Jul 17, 2010)

I know this thread is a couple months old..  But I've been wanted to try smoking salmon for the first time  Picked up nice 2 lb copper river filet at Costco today. But man I confused by all of the approaches I've found on the 'net.  Brine, don't brine.  Smoke for 25 minutes, 2 hours, 4 hours, 8 hours.  Geez....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can anyone summarize the pros and cons -- to brine or not to brine?  I am way confused..... 

Help???  Thanks!

Howard


----------



## rstr hunter (Jul 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it depends on what you're looking for:
> 
> I would think 25 minutes is lightly cooking salmon, but not really smoking it. Great meal though.
> 
> ...


Personally I brine mine for 2 days then smoke probably 4-6 hours and serve cold.  I've never had a complaint yet.


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2010)

hbark said:


> I know this thread is a couple months old..  But I've been wanted to try smoking salmon for the first time  Picked up nice 2 lb copper river filet at Costco today. But man I confused by all of the approaches I've found on the 'net.  Brine, don't brine.  Smoke for 25 minutes, 2 hours, 4 hours, 8 hours.  Geez....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first one I just rubbed it with evoo and smoked lightly just to get the hang of it. I didn't want to toss out 35.00 worth of salmon. It was a success, my next one I will get a little more fancy.


----------

